# Solved: best browser for vista



## georgeann64 (Dec 26, 2010)

I have Windows Vista. What is the best browser? I like to use Bing and Firefox doesn't include Bing as a search engine. I want to avoid crashes and freezing on line.


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

best tip is to always have 2 the new internet explorer 9 is very good, firefox gives you numerous tweaks and add ons. i use both and i use chrome "naked" as in no add ons no bookmarks no nothing whatsoever to use only for testing line,speed,ping etc


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Add Bing to FF. Or try SeaMonkey (which I use with Bing as search). But Gecko has many security flaws (so many that Sleipnir has disabled it as a plugin). You would be more secure with IE.


----------



## georgeann64 (Dec 26, 2010)

I tried internet explorer 9 and I was unable to sign in to my email account and another account. What is the solution?


----------



## georgeann64 (Dec 26, 2010)

I did add Bing to FF and now I'm using FF exclusively. Thanks everyone.


----------

